# I made Satyr legs!



## DytahDorojin (Jun 23, 2013)

So this was my first time...really ever sewing pants with a friend. Neither of us have ever made pants before but she has made stuffed animals. We followed a few tutorials and this is how they came out! I am really proud of them and wanted to share! I added a few things after this pic was taken like a tail and some more fur on the knee's but here is the last shot I took of them!


I am going as an Albino Satyr so my upper body will be painted white. I will also have red eyes and (hopefully) silver hair if I can find my wig. The hooves are actually made from an old pair of boots I had. Despite them being pretty high and heel like they are not bad to walk in!


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Those are so awesome! If only I could find a place to purchase fur, foam, and other materials...


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 23, 2013)

My friend who makes the teddy bears gets it from fabrics.com I believe. She has some very nice fur that she gets mainly online for her teddy bears and whatnot. I got the main fur (which was terrible to work with) from Jo-anne. The longer fur is from that website I believe.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

DytahDorojin said:


> My friend who makes the teddy bears gets it from fabrics.com I believe. She has some very nice fur that she gets mainly online for her teddy bears and whatnot. I got the main fur (which was terrible to work with) from Jo-anne. The longer fur is from that website I believe.


I may check that out! I've been dying to make a suit!


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 23, 2013)

Just make sure you look at some tutorials first and save up some money! Foam is hella expensive!


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep... I at least want to make feet paws or a tail... And of I save up enough a partial of either Emma or Zo...


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Oooh, these are really cool. I've always been kinda mesmerized by well-shaped fursuit legs and bodies and stuff (not to sound creepy or anything :V), and this is really well done. You should post some pictures of the full outfit when you actually go out :>


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Oooh, these are really cool. I've always been kinda mesmerized by well-shaped fursuit legs and bodies and stuff (not to sound creepy or anything :V), and this is really well done. You should post some pictures of the full outfit when you actually go out :>



Thank you very much! This was actually my friend and I's first attempt at sewing anything fursuit related so the approval is very much appreciated! I will be taking as many pictures as I can when the time comes to dawn the entire thing!


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

These are just awesome on so many levels! I'd wear those...


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks damn good to me. I have to ask though whats a Satyr??


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jun 24, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> Looks damn good to me. I have to ask though whats a Satyr??



satyr


----------



## Percy (Jun 24, 2013)

Ooh, I like these. I'm a sucker for mythological creatures.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 24, 2013)

DytahDorojin said:


> So this was my first time...really ever sewing pants with a friend. Neither of us have ever made pants before but she has made stuffed animals. We followed a few tutorials and this is how they came out! I am really proud of them and wanted to share! I added a few things after this pic was taken like a tail and some more fur on the knee's but here is the last shot I took of them!
> 
> 
> I am going as an Albino Satyr _so my upper body will be painted white._ I will also have red eyes and (hopefully) silver hair if I can find my wig. The hooves are actually made from an old pair of boots I had. Despite them being pretty high and heel like they are not bad to walk in!



Really nice work. Looking forward to seeing your completed work. I would really reconsider using body paint. No matter how much you try you'll get that stuff on everything. Kinda pricy but you'd be better off getting a long sleeve compression shirt in white. Like Under Armor and the like. It'll give you the white body look without the mess.


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 24, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Really nice work. Looking forward to seeing your completed work. I would really reconsider using body paint. No matter how much you try you'll get that stuff on everything. Kinda pricy but you'd be better off getting a long sleeve compression shirt in white. Like Under Armor and the like. It'll give you the white body look without the mess.



I did a lot of research on different types of body paint and I am going with Ben Nye Magicake. It's a foundation like body paint that is powdered. You just rub a wet brush on it and apply. It's super nice and super clean. It dries fast and really only comes off with water and soap. 

Are you going to AC as well?


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 24, 2013)

Percy said:


> Ooh, I like these. I'm a sucker for mythological creatures.



So am I! That's why I was so advent on doing a satyr character!


----------

